# Citizen Oxy



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The Japanese come up with some interesting designs and colors for their domestic market not shared with the West unless individually imported. Here is just one example.

(Pic from vendor Pokemonyu)

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/5404/ab402052x18xx.jpg


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like orange dials but that's maybe a bit too orange for me - the date display looks interesting though. Are you going to get it?


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

That looks identical (but up-side-down) to a Citizen promaster Quattro I've got. Nice watch, if a little 'busy'. The orange one is certainly easier to read.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks like Citizen do the same as Seiko...........send the boring stuff to us and the more interesting stuff to themselves


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Looks like Citizen do the same as Seiko...........send the boring stuff to us and the more interesting stuff to themselves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a common complaint with a lot of Japanese products including HiFi, motorcycles, etc,etc


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> I like orange dials but that's maybe a bit too orange for me - the date display looks interesting though. Are you going to get it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though interesting, I can't justify the expense when I have no need to keep up with 3 time zones.


----------

